
Show HN: HN Text Analytics – Check what’s trending on Hacker News - jacktucker
https://hn.textalytics.io
======
shervinafshar
If the intention is topic identification, trend monitoring, or sentiment
analysis, I would expect a service like this to be able to drop the stopwords
or at least report them separately. At the moment, by switching to aggregate
data from the last sixty days, these entries are reported which I don't think
should be: "all" (10.43%), "only" (6.92%), "because" (9.5%), "when" (7.88%),
"even" (7.07%), "has" (10.72%), "which" (10.05%), etc.

~~~
jacktucker
Totally agree. Currently, the algorithm fails at times to drop stopwords which
are not significant when trying to understand topics or trends. Should be able
to quickly remove stopwords specifically since they are in a standard list.
Thank you for the feedback.

------
fiftyacorn
Its funny as its about what id expect - bitcoin, net neutrality

------
johnmarks
is there support for email notifications?

~~~
jacktucker
Yes. Currently, work in progress. Hopefully, I will be able to release email
notifications soon.

------
markadams876
cool. so many people talking about spectre and meltdown last few days

~~~
steventsooo
and don't forget microcode and intel

------
erictowns342
it picked up all the oprah and trump talk too

------
appleton34
very useful

